# Need advice on brake component decisions that suit daily driver



## StockGoat (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been reading various brake threads and gathering some insight but having difficulty pulling the trigger on a decision. I have a stock 05' Goat with only 34k miles but I since I use this vehicle primarily as a daily driver I also use alot of brakes sitting in stop and go traffic for 2 hours per day (for a lovely 14miles R/T!). Anyway aside from that I may find myself occasionally doing a little spirited driving but nothing substantial. I also have really come to appreciate the car in it's stock state for its performance with out having to get into high end modifications which often lead me down the path of I'll say further tinkering and investments of time that I don't have right now. However, with that said I do intend on keeping this car indefinitely and someday long after I've replaced it as my daily driver I would like for it to become my 2nd garage/weekender performance vehicle. Also I have a newborn on the way so I don't have alot of scratch .

So here are my options I am currently deciding between with the above in mind.... (Front Brake Job only at this time)

1) I can use a store coupon to my local advaceautoparts and grab some wearever platinum ceramics and oem replacement rotors (mine are shot, so much that it's the culprit of shimmy in steering). The upside to this option is that they have a lifetime warranty and of course with my coupon and there current promos save some bucks.. (about $150 for both rotors and pads)The Down side is that I don't get the look of a nice slotted/dimpled/drilled rotor that I like and it seems like these OEM rotors are overpriced until the price reduction.
Linky:
Buy Wearever Platinum Premium Ceramic Brake Pads PNAD1048 at Advance Auto Parts
Buy Wearever Brake Rotor - Front YH200479 at Advance Auto Parts

OR 

2) I can afford a slight upgraded kit of sorts if it justifies the cost.
like the EBC Stage 4 kit utilizing Redstuff 3000 series pads and ultimax rotors for about $225 or a Powerstop kit using z16 ceramics with cross drilled and slotted rotors.
With these I get less warranty but a supposedly claimed higher performing brake system. I really like the look of the rotors on the Powerstop kit but have heard very little about them. As for the EBC, I've heard basically all but good however I can't help but wonder if someone with my driving style will even get a chance to appreciate them before the higher performing components wear down as with most performance parts over stock.

So that's my delimma, let the opinions fly

Also if you make a recommendation on good deals / sites I'm all about that too


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

I would not recommend EBC Redstuff pads for a daily driver. In general redstuff compound in not good for daily driving and does not brake good until the pads heat up a lot. More of a track pad. I don't like EBC in general due to installing their rotors and pads front and rear on my old Mercedes. Ended up with severe vibration after several weeks, and a lack of braking power. In the end the rotors had to be resurfaced, and the pads had to be replaced with a different brand. EBC took no responsibility even though everything was professionally installed at a shop...


----------



## StockGoat (Mar 30, 2010)

Thankyou for the feedback!


----------



## StockGoat (Mar 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had DBA 4000XS rotors and they are very stout. I had issues with my Hawk HPS pads cracking a few times for no good reason though. Didn't feel like shelling out $800 more bucks on brakes for a street car so I went on eBay and bought the Powerstop kit. Good bang for the buck.

BrakeMotive is actually a vender on corvetteforum.com and they sell a ton there. Everyone is happy with them. I'm running them on my Z06 as well.


----------



## StockGoat (Mar 30, 2010)

okay cool you are the first comment I've seen on the powerstop kit I was wondering how it rated. It's pricepoint makes for a nice argument. Do you find it performs equal or above the OEM and have you used them long enough to know if they last equal or shorter lifespan to the OEM?

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

StockGoat said:


> okay cool you are the first comment I've seen on the powerstop kit I was wondering how it rated. It's pricepoint makes for a nice argument. Do you find it performs equal or above the OEM and have you used them long enough to know if they last equal or shorter lifespan to the OEM?
> 
> Thanks!


The rotors hold up better then stock. The pads have almost no dust but I feel they will start to fade a little sonner. Overall I'm very happy with them on my cars. Put over 20k miles with the GTO and about 14k in the Z06 so far. Also had them on my Mustang GT with no issues.


----------

